# I only gave birth 3 months ago but..



## Ninewest

I'm pregnant again! :cloud9:


----------



## sophie c

Wow congratulations!

Xx


----------



## myasmumma

haha your soo brave congrats


----------



## chele

omg! congratulations! x


----------



## twiggy56

brave brave lady! ....will be lovely to have the kiddies grow up so close in age! Congratulations hun! xx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## ALY

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Jkelmum

congrats xxx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!


----------



## JIGGY

congrats x


----------



## Babydance

oh i bet that was a wee surprise! Congratulations it will be nice for them to grow up together.. and if you time it right they may even be in the same year at school! xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Congratulations xx


----------



## Ninewest

Gosh .. same year at school eek!


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Babydance

Ninewest said:


> Gosh .. same year at school eek!

hehe it'll be nice for them! was it planned or an unexpected happy surprise? :flower:


----------



## RSbabe

Congrats...gonna be very busy


----------



## Ninewest

Babydance said:


> Ninewest said:
> 
> 
> Gosh .. same year at school eek!
> 
> hehe it'll be nice for them! was it planned or an unexpected happy surprise? :flower:Click to expand...

Coco is only 3 and half months old so definately unplanned :lol:

I'm actually quite excited now, my fiance is home tonight so i will tell him the er, good news then!


----------



## Babydance

Ninewest said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninewest said:
> 
> 
> Gosh .. same year at school eek!
> 
> hehe it'll be nice for them! was it planned or an unexpected happy surprise? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Coco is only 3 and half months old so definately unplanned :lol:
> 
> I'm actually quite excited now, my fiance is home tonight so i will tell him the er, good news then!Click to expand...

Oh i see lol! hehe hope he's excited too! What made you test? do you know how many weeks you are? xx


----------



## Ninewest

I just had this 'feeling', i knew when i was pregnant with Coco, and this time i just knew aswell, also the sore boobs, sickness, and also, when i was pregnant with Coco i couldn't drink orange juice, and it's the same this time around!
No idea how far gone i am, i have an appointment on Monday, so hopefully i will find out some more then. I haven't had a period since before having Coco, so my cycle is all over the place!


----------



## Babydance

Ninewest said:


> I just had this 'feeling', i knew when i was pregnant with Coco, and this time i just knew aswell, also the sore boobs, sickness, and also, when i was pregnant with Coco i couldn't drink orange juice, and it's the same this time around!
> No idea how far gone i am, i have an appointment on Monday, so hopefully i will find out some more then. I haven't had a period since before having Coco, so my cycle is all over the place!

i know what you mean, my tell tale sign was car fumes made me wanna hurl! I normally like that smell oh and petrol too! :shrug:
Imagine if youre 3 months! Hope all goes ok at your app on Monday! The same thing happened to my friend and she was offered a scan straight away to work out how far along she was! Turned out she was 10 weeks :wacko: She loves having her 2 girls so close together! and theyre both so well behaved too! xx


----------



## Ninewest

Corey blimey! I don't think i am as far along as 3 months, but well after today, i guess anything could happen!


----------



## Cateyes

Congrats!Congrats!Congrats!


----------



## andresmummy

IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?? Congrats! I heard 5 months, but not three months...


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey, congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

wow that would be a big suprise to take in but atleast they will be about a yr. apart when baby is born. ive heard your most fertile right after you have a baby or go off BCP.

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Ninewest

andresmummy said:


> IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?? Congrats! I heard 5 months, but not three months...

And what is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## Abz1982

ohh, you are brave! I m shitting myself i am in the same position as not had a period yet and smelling weird smells again and feeling faint - all like last time! I am not sure I will be so happy if I am :(


----------



## Babydance

Hey hun, what did DF say? just think you wont need to go back to work for awhile! lol when youre due to go back you'll also be due to go off again! hehe xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

of course it's possible!! i think ur a lucky lady, would love to have 2 so close....you'll be fine.....massive congrats xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vicyi

OMG congrats! One of my best friends is only 10 months younger than her brother so her mum got preg after 5 weeks! Bet they will be the best of friends when they get older! x


----------



## Jellyt

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## Ninewest

Thank you so much girls. I think i won't be going back to work for a quiteeee a long time!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Aww!! Congratulations!! x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats! :D


----------



## myasmumma

how did your partner take the news?


----------



## Ninewest

He is absloutley delighted!


----------



## sma1588

yay im glad to here he is happy about it!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Wow!! Congratulations!!


----------



## bunnyg82

Wow congratulations! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats x


----------



## malpal

Many congratulations xx


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## myasmumma

aww glad hes happy about it...as for the person that asked if it was possible yes it definately is my friend got pregnant 3 months after giving birth her daughter was born on her sons 1st birthday..


----------



## DWandMJ

Congratulations!


----------



## lisabutterfly

.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations x


----------



## mandaa1220

ooohhh congratulations!


----------



## dippy dee

Congratulations x


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

Congratulations


----------



## wait.and.see

Well done and congrats hun xo


----------



## massacubano

oh wow congrats!


----------



## bun-in-oven

thats great my LO is 2 months and im soooooooooooooooooo broody!:( id be chuffed!:)
CONGRATULATIONS!!! xx


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats hun xox


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations, I did the same thing lol my son is 10 months and 3 weeks old and Im nearly 33 weeks pregnany now


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations hun! -x-x-


----------

